# Help !!!!!



## ....zoe....

please help me 

i have taken the remaining baby from my syrian as she had abandoned 2 but one died due to dehydration and not being fed for a few days 

so i toke the baby as i believe it will have a better chance i i have a go at hand rearing it myself as with the mum it would either get eaten (like the other 4) or die of starvation and dehydration. 

so far i have given it a small amount of new born baby sma milk (warmed up) and fed through a syringe 

it is now in a soak in a small tub on a heat mat 

i plan to get up and fed it every hour during the night, would this be too much food, shall i fed every 2 hours instead ???

please please help 
any advice is helpful


----------



## tashi

trying to find someone that can help you but will bump this back to the top


----------



## Akai-Chan

Get up every hour just to check on it just in case and feed if there is no milk band on it's tummy. You'll know when it;s full because it wil;l stop suckling.

I would also recommend buying some kitten or puppy milk like lactol and warm it as this has more nutrients etc in for helping them grown. 

Don't forget to stimulate its bits so it goes to the loo 

I'd suggest you put the baby in whatever container half on a heat mat and half off so if it gets too warm it can crawl off, just lay a tea towel over the entire floor. 

Hope this helps!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

well im working tomorrow so will get some pupppy lactol milk, what is the band on the belly ? 

tried to stimulate it to go to loo earlier but nothing seemed to happen 

at the moment it on a heat mat and has a soak to cuddle up in


----------



## Akai-Chan

y9ou know their belly is pink? when it is full of milk, it turns white across the tummy. That is the milk band. If there's no milk band then they aren't eating it properly. Wait a couple of minutes after feeding before stimulating and stimulate with a warm, damp cotton bud.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

okie dokie, shal go and try stimulate again then, probably done it too soon after feeding. 

will also check to see how pink/white the belly is 

thanks for the advice


----------



## Akai-Chan

Let me know how it goes and good luck ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

well it's ate a bit more and had a poo, has a nice white band on the belly now and it back tucked up in the sock


----------



## Akai-Chan

Good work  Keep at it, check every hour to make sure he's ok and update again tomorrow ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

yep will do, shall be a long night tonight lol and then he will be coming to work with me in the afternoon. 

luckily i work in a pet shop so they will understand and will be helpful also 

hope everyone else has a good night lol


----------



## Teddybearr

Also, remember to not over feed the baby or feed him too fast. I have hand raised a pair of 3 day old orphan mice from my most recent litter and they both grew up strong.

I don't know how different that is for hamsters, but goodluck! Sounds like you're doing a great job already


----------



## ....zoe....

well i fed it at around half 2 last nite and then checked on it thoughout the night, it still had the white band until half 6 so just had more food and another poo. 

havent seen it wee yet though


----------



## Teddybearr

Try using a damp cotton ball and rubbing it just below his abdomen to stimulate him. If he doesn't go you could try stimulate him before, and after every feeding.

If he still doesn't go after a few tries then he could be dehydrated.


----------



## ....zoe....

he was pretty dehydrated when i toke him/her from the nest last night, so maybe thats why it hasnt been going yet. 

will try on the next feed stimulating before and after


----------



## Teddybearr

You can also try feeding him a little more then you are. Just make sure you don't overfeed him. 
You can usually tell when bubbles of the formula come out of their nose, which can be bad.

Best of luck!


----------



## ....zoe....

ok feeding is going well and it's a lot more active than it was when i toke it last night 

although i have just noticed that t seems to be having dirrohea, is this normal / likely ???


----------



## Marcia

....zoe.... said:


> ok feeding is going well and it's a lot more active than it was when i toke it last night
> 
> although i have just noticed that t seems to be having dirrohea, is this normal / likely ???


I'm affraid that it's not normal. Alot of people will think that pups will have soft poos but they shouldn't. The poo should be firm and not liquid at all.

How old is the pup now?


----------



## ....zoe....

the poos are getting slightly better now as hes been having lactol milk (as i got it from work this morning, also got a very good feeding syringe that hes actually suckling on aswel) 

he is 8 days old today 

why would he be having runny poos. is it due to the human sma baby milk that he had to have last night ???


----------



## ....zoe....

also hes starting weeing every time i stimulate him now


----------



## Akai-Chan

....zoe.... said:


> also hes starting weeing every time i stimulate him now


That's all brilliant news ^_^ It might be that the SMA didn;t have the right sort of nutrients etc in it. The lactol has all the right stuff in itfor growing animals.

Glad he's pulling through ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia

SMA is designed for humans, it's too rich for small animals 
That could be causing the runny poo.


----------



## ....zoe....

he still seems to be having runny poos 2day even though he is on the lactol now 

he fine other than that, and seems to like the lactol milk. should i not woory as look as he is fine in himself and growing. 

may post some pics up later is i have time. 

when can i start to give him things like soaked bread, porrage and weetabiks ???


----------



## Akai-Chan

When he starts moving round and opening his eyes etc, When he can move around on his legs quite well try the weetabix (Or lactol porridge works pretty well too and you can increase how solid that is) Can;t really say much about the runny poos as I don't know. Maybe he still has some SMA in his system? 

Hope he's ok today 

Peace
Akai=Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

id say hes doing great. 

have a look for your self. 

since 2 days ago he has already gone darker in colour and has grown a tiny bit 

i know i shouldnt but iam starting to get pretty attached to this guy, cant help it but hes already made me laugh so many times. if he does survive then i am most deff keeping him, want be able to give him to someone else, 

thats for sure !!! 

here are the pics, soz there not very good as there from my phone


----------



## Akai-Chan

....zoe.... said:


> id say hes doing great.
> 
> have a look for your self.
> 
> since 2 days ago he has already gone darker in colour and has grown a tiny bit
> 
> i know i shouldnt but iam starting to get pretty attached to this guy, cant help it but hes already made me laugh so many times. if he does survive then i am most deff keeping him, want be able to give him to someone else,
> 
> thats for sure !!!
> 
> here are the pics, soz there not very good as there from my phone


Little guy looks like he's thriving  keep doing what you're doing, Once his eyes have opened and he's grown all his fur he won't need the heat mat so much. How old is he now? I'd say at 2 weeks start seeing if he'll eat soggy cereal/soft porridge. You might need to help him a bit though, just keep at it 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

thanks, i think so too 

he is 9 days old now so still got quite a few days too go, but hes feeding well on the lactol for now so i agree, was thinking about trying him with things like that at 2 weeks aswel so will have a go at it on the 14th day

hopefully he will still be with me at 14 days aswel 

thanks for all the advice by the way


----------



## Akai-Chan

No problem ^_^ I just hope he's with you after 14 days after all your hard work! It really isn't easy raising rejected yound (I've had to do it with rats) and I congratulate you for taking onthe responsibility 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

thanks, i wouldnt have done it any other way. if i had left him with her then he would of been dead by now, so at least he has a chance now. 

god the tiredness is hitting me now though, just feel asleep while giving him his food lol. my mum tapped me and said ide better finish feeding him before i go away with the stars lol 

haha


----------



## Akai-Chan

Is there noone that can do it for you? Do you have any way of weighing him accurately btw? just to make sure he keeps putting on weight 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

nope, all other family members dont have a clue lol 

i will be fine when i get an hour or so sleep lol 

no i ried weighing him on the kitchen scales he have. but there crap and the weight deff werent right lol 

im going to weigh him in work tomorow and then again on sat (not in on friday unfortuntely) and then going to try and purchase a more accurate scales over the weekend (hopefully) 

really need a good scales as i got a dwarf hamster that i think is preganant and i want to record her weight to find out if she is by the amount she gains eah day.


----------



## Akai-Chan

....zoe.... said:


> nope, all other family members dont have a clue lol
> 
> i will be fine when i get an hour or so sleep lol
> 
> no i ried weighing him on the kitchen scales he have. but there crap and the weight deff werent right lol
> 
> im going to weigh him in work tomorow and then again on sat (not in on friday unfortuntely) and then going to try and purchase a more accurate scales over the weekend (hopefully)
> 
> really need a good scales as i got a dwarf hamster that i think is preganant and i want to record her weight to find out if she is by the amount she gains eah day.


Cool fair enough  I always try to weigh my baby rats just to make sure they're getting on well and growing ok.

Hope you get some rest soon!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

just to let you know baby is still with me (10 days old today) 

he should also be opening his eyes soon and they are getting very black and buldging under the skin 

off to work at 12 so he will get a weigh in and lots of attention from customers lol it a nightmare trying to feed him while customers are in the shop as they just wana watch and look at him lol 

he still has the dirrahoe but i guess if hes still here then it should be much to worry about, its not as much as it was as first so maybe its hardening up.


----------



## lau02

aww thats great you are doing a great job there good luck with it.


----------



## Akai-Chan

I'm honestly not sure about the diarrohea. So long as he's getting regular feeds and having the water he loses replaced it should be ok for now. It should harden up once he starts eating semi-solids etc. If it doesn't, I;d reccomend a trip to the vets 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

i weighed the little guy today in work and he was 8g 

does this sound right for a 10 day old syrian ???


----------



## Akai-Chan

I'm trying to find out hamster weights atm so watch this space... Apparently you can start them on solids at 10 days so try him with some milky (Lactol) bread or weetabix 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

o0o0o0o yayy will go mke some now, guessing it sould be warm ? 

ive been dying to give him some pre-solids as i never feel as though hes getting enough milk, he always seems starving


----------



## ....zoe....

he just swallowed down some soaked bread, and had a poo that was slightly more solid than it has been 

cant wait for him to open his eyes now !!!


----------



## Akai-Chan

If he's swallowing it down, then try him with some more when you can  10 days is about the day you should start giving them pre solids so give him bread and milk when you can aswell as his normal milk feed. Make it slowly more solid every 2 days (Porridge is good for this cos you can vary the amount of oats to make it more solid or less )

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

he just had more bread and milk, ate a lot more this time. and his belly actually seemed full. 

did you find out anything about the weight ??


----------



## Akai-Chan

I'm afraid not, I'd recommend ringing a vet and seeing what they have to say about the weight. It doesn't sound like a bad weight and if he is eating his fill now that's always good. I'd also recommend weighing him regularly to make sure his weight is either staying level or (preferably) going up 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

no worries thanks anyway will deff weigh him reguarly as soon as i get the scales. and im going to way him through out the day in work on sat. 

thanks for everything so far, you are such a help. 

btw what is your opinion on me giving it one more go at breeding my syrian ?? 
i believe this time it was my fault and i went nosing in too soon.


----------



## Akai-Chan

I think personally that's your choice. If you want to give it a go, then go for it. This time though leave them until they come out of their own accord and just leave extra food for mum and presolid food for the babies at 10-14 days  Don't handle them until they have eyes opened and have fur and are walking around etc. Hamsters are really protective and easily threatened so it's best to leave them to do their own thing.

At least you have experience now if any do get rejected though 

Peace
Akai-Chan

[EDIT] Also what scales are you getting and how much are they?


----------



## ....zoe....

yeh i knkow all about that she had a litter of 6 before this litter and raised them all brilliantly, only one died due to it getting strangled by the bedding in the nest


----------



## ....zoe....

yeh i knkow all about that she had a litter of 6 before this litter and raised them all brilliantly, only one died due to it getting strangled by the bedding in the nest 

not sure on what scale to get yet need to go and have a look in tescos 

you have any ideas on good ones?


----------



## Akai-Chan

Looking on Amazon now and I've found a couple of good ones.

If you search on amazon you'll find some. I found this one which seems pretty good and weighs really accurately. I want it for my rats but it'd be perfectly suitable for hamsters. It also means you can track weight gain a LOT more accurately.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia

I think you need to let your female syrian take a break from breeding.
Back to back breeding is harmful for her health and it can reduce her lifespan


----------



## ....zoe....

oh NO !! dont worry wouldnt breed her straight away i always leave her for at least a month inbetween. she is a very healthy and chubby syrian atm, probz from eating those babies 

and im going to make sure that i really am sure abut doing it again before i do. and if i do it will be her last litter as i read that they should only have 3 litters in their lifespan


----------



## ....zoe....

Akai-Chan said:


> Looking on Amazon now and I've found a couple of good ones.
> 
> If you search on amazon you'll find some. I found this one which seems pretty good and weighs really accurately. I want it for my rats but it'd be perfectly suitable for hamsters. It also means you can track weight gain a LOT more accurately.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


think im going to buy these, saves me having to go and look for a good one in shops, and its a good price.


----------



## thedogsmother

How old is your female zoe?


----------



## ....zoe....

she is 6 months and 2 weeks old


----------



## thedogsmother

....zoe.... said:


> she is 6 months and 2 weeks old


I was really surprised that they are only fertile till they are about a year old, but she is still young enough to have another litter, I would have loved Buffy to have had some baby Buffys but I think she is slightly too old now.


----------



## ....zoe....

yeh she still quite young so thats a good thing, might aswel give her one last go. 

i love the little guys when she has them, was really gutted about this litter 

sooooo hopefully the next litter will go well. 

ive got dwarfs hamsters (winter whites) due soon aswell though so will have lots of little guys soon.


----------



## ....zoe....

well the little guy is still with me  which in a way surprises me 

although he is still with me there are a few things ide like to talk about. 

firstly he was weighed again today and he was 2g lighter than on thursday when he was 8g, not sure whether this was a miss read or he has actually lost weight, but to my opinion he seems to have grown, is eating loads and im always checking he his hydrated. also he doesnt have dirrohea anymore. 

sooo should i worry about the weight yet ??
i have orders weighing scales for my home which should hopoefully be here on monday (hopefully that is) 

next, he has a sore bum now and cries every tme im stimulating him. but today he had some poos by himself (in his bed) 

so should i leave him to poo by himself or continue to stimulate. and ive been using sudocrem on the sore patch 

is this cream ok ? or should i use something different ??? 

thnks for any help


----------



## thedogsmother

When I hand raised some puppies, many, many years ago, they did get sore bums and I had to put Sudacrem on them,like babies (you have to make sure they don't lick it off though, I would give the vet a call first just to confirm that its ok to use this but if they get too sore there it can get infected very quickly. Can't give you any advice about the weight loss, but well done on getting him this far.


----------



## ....zoe....

well his soreness doesnt seem infected, i shall continue with the sudocrem and he just had another poop by himself (AWWWHHHH he getting a big boy now doing it all by himself) 

im not too worried about the weight as too me he seems fine, is eating well and isnt dehydrated.


----------



## thedogsmother

Can't wait to see pictures of him (hint, hint) Do you plan to keep him?


----------



## ....zoe....

here pics of him 2 days ago but he still looks the same lol 

yeh course would never be able to get rid of him now 

sure there would be lots of people that would have him but hes MINE ! lol


----------



## thedogsmother

Awww hes even smaller than I imagined, I want him lol.


----------



## ....zoe....

yeh he is slightly smaller than he should be due to being force fed, for example his eyes should be opened bby now but they still arent, mind you they should be any day now 

cant wait to see his little black eyes staring at me for the 1st time 

cant have him sorry hes ALL MINE !!!! hehe


----------



## Akai-Chan

Hellooooo I'm back from ym holiday. With the sorenss, sudecream is ok, just make sure he can;t lick it as dogsmother said. For the weight, if he is still eating ok I wouldn;t worry. If it drops again thugh, take him to the vet or start feeding things with more carbs/calories in it  Porridge is fantastic for this. Watch him for the next few days, if he is pooing and weeing by himself, stimulate him only if anything gets stuck.

Glad to hear he's still with you

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

hey hope you had a good hols 

sorenss is slightly better but still not brilliant, its a bit diffucult as if it drys up then it blocks his vent and he cant poop  the sudocrem has been good for keep the patch moist. ive been stimulating him to wee but not poo s hes been rther good at that himself now 

he seems to have a bit of a bloated stomach though, is this just due to the pre-solids hes been having ?? 

hes loving the pre-solids and eating more of that than he will take milk, hoping my scales will be here tomorow so i can start weighing him daily. 

his eyes still arent open


----------



## ....zoe....

thought i would post some pics


----------



## Akai-Chan

bloated stomach is probably from the food, yeah  My rats still get bloated stomachs when they eat too much, greedy cows :O

Do you have a sipper bottle for water? I'd say put a bottle of water in for him when his eyes open. You'll probably have to show him how to use it though 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

lol thats ok then 

okies, eyes arent open yet shouldnt be long though, i need to invest in another cage in few days then as i did get a temporary small one on sat but then had to put one of my dwarf in as they started fighting 

always happens when u dont need it too lol


----------



## Akai-Chan

Awww poor you. Don't worry, it'll be sorted soon. You could try introducing him to a shallow plate of water (supervised) and see if he'll drink it? This might stimulate him to start peeing on his own.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Winchester

Aww! He is really cute. I'm glad he's still with you, you've done a great job 
I can't wait to see more pictures when his eyes finally open!


----------



## ....zoe....

thanks , im glad hes still here also, although not the nicest of things when he wees and poos all over my hand while im feeding him lol :blushing:


----------



## Akai-Chan

How is he doing today? Eyes open yet? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

he is fine, nope still no little black spots staring at me yet :idea:


----------



## Akai-Chan

Hopefully it'll be today  Is he still eating ok? Did you try him with some water yet?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

i think it may be tomorow as it seems as though he has little slits on the skin  (but thats a hopefully) lol 

yeh hes been having water today and really seems to like it more than his milk. 

ive been giving him porriage with his milk mixed in with it so hes still getting the nutrients and vitamins from that and then he gets some water after he has eaten a bit of the porriage, think he likes it this way as the water is washing the porriage down 

is this ok ? 

i went and got him a cage to go in today. it is quite small (made for mice) but its plenty of room for him. he was getting really active in his little box so i thought that he needed more room to move around and explore.
still got the cage on a heat mat though to keep him warm.


----------



## ....zoe....

by the way my scales arrived today and i gave him a weighing and it said 5.1g which worries me slightly as he was 6g on saturday, but this could be due to it being different scales so will weigh him for few days now.


----------



## Akai-Chan

Keeping to one set of scales is best. Weigh him every day at the same time (Before and after feeding is good) so you know how much he's gained/lost. And yes, food then water is good 

Does he still have diarrohea? 

How much fur doe he have now? once he's fully furry you can reduce the heat mat setting/use a water bottle/ remove anything completely 

Also how good are the scales? I'm gonna order some cos I think I may have a (hopefully) pregnant ratty and I want to weigh her 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

well he hd a little bit yday but then he was fine this morning and just had a little bit again, so yes and no about the dirrohea 

well hes going to be a long hair i believe as he has quite a bit of hair already but think i will leave him on the heat mat until his eyes have opened and he got a little bit more hair on his belly as thats quite bald compared to the rest of him. 

the scales are good although they are much much smaller than i thought they were going to be. its easier to place the hamster in a container and then weigh it in there. 

think you may need something bigger for your rats as you may have a problem with the size of it. could post some pics of it if you wanted me to as the ones on the internet doesnt show how small it actually is.


----------



## Akai-Chan

Please do  Though I would have my girl in a contained (She refuses to sit still atall if there's no walls around her). Pics would be much appreciated.

How old is the hammy now? Once he's hairy all over, take the heat mat away (that's what I meant before ) When his eyes have opened, start making his porridge more solid (more oats, less milk) very slowly day by day and see how he manages with it  By 21 days you should be feeding him pretty stiff porridge, so when he is 20-21 days old, start introducing him to solid hamster food and see how he fares 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

lol its the same with all my hammies (including baby) 

baby is 15 days old now surprisingly :smilewinkgrin:
okay sounds good to me, he has a little bit of hammie food in his cage incase he wants to start hoarding as the 1st litter i had started hoarding at around 18 days old. 

here are pics of the scales, there is a 10p on them 2 try and show u how small they are lol


----------



## Akai-Chan

Wow very small then  Can it be reset to 0.0g when I have a bowl or something on it?

Thanks for the pics ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

yeh u place the bowl on and press tare button

great if your useless at maths like me lol :lol:


----------



## Akai-Chan

Cool thought it might be  have ordered it so should be here soon ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

cool cool 

question- i have 3 female russian dwarfs, i weighed them all earlier, these were the results 
lucy - 32.5g
blossom - 52.5g
sunshine (hilwen) - 56.5g

sunshine is ment to be pregnant by now and due any time this week, would you say she is pregnant seen as she is only 4g heavier than blossom ??


----------



## Akai-Chan

Why is lucy 20g heavier than t'others? :S Or is that a typo?

How many babies to dwarf hamsters have? Has she ballooned up yet? I know in rats especially, in the last few days of pregnancy they really gain a LOT of weight as they balloon up. Maybe it;s the same with hammies?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

nope no typing error, i think its more why is blossom bigger, 

over the last few weeks she gained loads of weight and im not sure why 

she hasnt been with a male and ive given her nothing different to lucy 

the boys are 
sidd - 45.4g
harry- 34.9g 

so its weired cos there are quite different weights 

dwarfs usually have around 2 - 4 with 6 being the very most i believe 

its hard to tell if shes ballooned as shes always been bigger, shes eating quite a lot and weeing more than usuall (in the tunnel) lol 

if she is then im guessing its going to be the end of the week 

maybe i should but blossom on a diet :laugh: 

she wont like that !!!!


----------



## Akai-Chan

That's really odd, I'd say she was pregnant but it's probably just a waiting game now. Keep an eye on Blossom anyway, just in case.  Are you going to be selling the babies? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

we will do ! 

ummm well not sure, at least 2 will go into the pet shop i work in and if she has more than two them it really depends on wether they can stay in with mum or join my other two girls as im starting to run out of room from the cages in my room lol


----------



## Akai-Chan

Fair enough  I was asking cos I was thinking of getting some dwarf hammies next year but It all depends on whether I still have my Syrain and my rats at that point... I have no space for another cage!!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

they are cute little things 
its nice if you can hve them in pairs or even groups (which i hope to do) 
as its nturally how they are ment to be
my two girls that are together have there argyments (mainly about food) but have never hurt eachother


----------



## ....zoe....

u must have a lot of cages with the amount of rats you have !


----------



## Akai-Chan

I have one massive cage (Tommy 102 t3) for 2 groups of girls and 2 boys one Ferplast Mary for 1 boy a haven for some boys i'm soon getting and another cage for another group of 5 girls (Maybe soon to be 6) 

So yeah, many rats 

I know a guy who has a colony of them  Once my strian has died I may get some...

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

sounds like you have your work cut out then lol 

i would love a nice colony of them but its hard to breed without taken a female and male away from the group and them try to get them back into the group.


----------



## Akai-Chan

It's not actually that difficult... The oldies and the boys are pretty low maintenance. They sit by the cage door when they want out, otherwsie they sleep! the girls sit on the shelf when I wake up and start tapping on the cage to come out and when the group of girls upstairs get bored they lift up the door and slam it to get my attention 

I love them all and I wouldn't have them any other way ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

awwwhhhhh thats sooo cute. 

they oviously have YOU trained well lol 

god you shouldnt be telling me this, im going to end up nagging my parents for some now and i know they will neva let me ! 

will just have to wait till i get my own house and pursade my bf lol. but hes easy ! 
i have HIM trained


----------



## Akai-Chan

Yeah they bloody well do too >_<

Keep them in secret  Why won't you're parents let you?

And as for the having the boyrfriend trained.... Been there  Now he just sorta sighs and says 'ok, whataver you want' when I say I'm bringing another rat or 5 home 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

basically they think they smell and believe i dont have the room ! 

but i can always make more room lol 

and the smell side cant matter that much as 7 hamsters do make quite a smell no matter how much their cleaned ! and im up in the attic on my own so its only if they come up that they can really tell if they smell or not lol

but anyways they wont let so just have to wait


----------



## Akai-Chan

Female rats don't smell atall, unless they haven;t been cleaned out for a while. Males smell slightly musky but with regular cleaning that's barely noticeable. Maybe I should bring some of my girls to yours for them to meet 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

lol, wish they would believe that. they dont mind rats at all my mums ment the ones we have in the pet shop and she does like them, she just thinks they smell 

maybe if we convert the garage in the future i can pursuade them to let me have some


----------



## ....zoe....

i think hes dying :crying:

help please i dont know what to do 
hes really dyhydrated, wont take water off me and isnt moving like he usually does


----------



## ....zoe....

he has just died :crying:


----------



## thedogsmother

Oh no, I can't tell you how sorry I am to hear that, but you gave him the absolute best chance anyone could have given him and he knew he was loved while he was here. Run free at the bridge little hammie.


----------



## ....zoe....

thanks, i know he will be fine now


----------



## bunnyboo34

well you should do whats best but i think every 2 hours should do it are just buy a book about them.give it a go one night and see what happens good luck:wink5:


----------



## ....zoe....

bunnyboo34 said:


> well you should do whats best but i think every 2 hours should do it are just buy a book about them.give it a go one night and see what happens good luck:wink5:


sorry ut think i havnt read the whole thread. the baby hammie died after a week and a half of me hand rearing him. 
thanks for the info anyways


----------

